# T-Boss, Problems????



## Flash Ink (May 24, 2009)

Anyone out there using T-Boss? Anyone have any trouble getting a hold of the developer? Anyone know how to seed a invoice number when starting the program?


----------



## closetcollection (Jul 7, 2011)

Flash Ink said:


> Anyone out there using T-Boss? Anyone have any trouble getting a hold of the developer? Anyone know how to seed a invoice number when starting the program?


Haven't been able to get ahold of him for 1 month now. :-|


----------



## Flash Ink (May 24, 2009)

Thanks. Do you like the software?


----------



## malibusurfer (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes, I have two businesses that use T-Boss. The developers are missing in action and have repeatedly overcharged my account. At the moment I'm trying to get them to activate one of our accounts. I have not had a response to 6 or 7 emails and phone calls. It's a shame too, because I think the program has potential.

Potential customers should steer clear of this software known as T-Boss.


----------



## bambrosino (Feb 3, 2014)

Flash Ink said:


> Thanks. Do you like the software?


Do you have another software that you can recommend??? I was looking to purchase new software, and I really like the looks of T-Boss too bad they are having problems.


----------



## closetcollection (Jul 7, 2011)

I think they went out of business...the software no longer works online..anyone else having this problem?


----------



## lbates7183 (Jul 18, 2013)

closetcollection said:


> I think they went out of business...the software no longer works online..anyone else having this problem?


I have called them and gotten disconnect messages, no return emails from support, nothing and obviously can't get to my data. Causing extreme problems in my business! Anybody have any ideas??


----------



## AMPLO (Oct 2, 2013)

Same problem here with no T-Boss access since Saturday. I will give update of my attempts to access data later today. If anyone has any new info, please contact me at [email protected]. Thanks

Mark


----------



## lbates7183 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just received a reply email from T-Boss Support saying they are aware of the problem and to be patient. Really...Are you kidding me??


----------



## closetcollection (Jul 7, 2011)

I haven't been able to get a response for two months now. This might be an appropriate time to say this - which program do you plan on switching too? 

Anyone looked into the business tools from inksoft?


----------



## lbates7183 (Jul 18, 2013)

closetcollection said:


> I haven't been able to get a response for two months now. This might be an appropriate time to say this - which program do you plan on switching too?
> 
> Anyone looked into the business tools from inksoft?


I just received a reply email from T-boss saying they were aware of the problem and to be patient. Yea right! 

I have not looked at inksoft. I have started a trial of Printavo to see how that works. Like that Ryonet recommends it and it automatically interfaces to Quickbooks Online.

Has anyone else had any experience with Printavo?


----------



## thunderdave (Feb 11, 2014)

Anybody having problems with TBoss?
The site has been down since the weekend, and, as usual, no answer when I call them.


----------



## Drummerguy (Aug 15, 2010)

They have been down since we opened yesterday. Tried to call, his mailbox is full. This is completely unacceptable!


----------



## thunderdave (Feb 11, 2014)

Drummerguy said:


> They have been down since we opened yesterday. Tried to call, his mailbox is full. This is completely unacceptable!


I can access the site now. Had the same problem 1 year ago, also.


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone else had any experience with Printavo?[/QUOTE said:


> I just ran up my free trial and decided against it. My biggest gripe with the software is that it doesn't offer any type of reporting or expense capabilities. You are still required to have Quick Books Online for your accounting. Not to mention all the third party apps for shipping, and accepting payments. Even Wave apps doesn't do that and Wave apps is FREE Invoicing software that INCLUDES accounting & reporting! I have been thinking about switching to Wave but there currently isn't an option to import your QB data and there is no way I am keying all that information in manually.
> 
> I've been running the Pro version of QBO for almost a year now, although it took a lot of time to set up my line items it works for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

*edit.. They do offer analytics and projections but very minimal. I'm talking accountant ready files such as Profit margins, Sales Tax reports, etc.. that is all ready at the click of a button.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback! We're definitely working on buffing up on analytics pieces as we do still depend on QB Online to help out. We have shipping abilities though internally. Keep the feedback coming as that's how we grow and make Printavo even better!


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

Printavo said:


> Thanks for the feedback! We're definitely working on buffing up on analytics pieces as we do still depend on QB Online to help out. We have shipping abilities though internally. Keep the feedback coming as that's how we grow and make Printavo even better!


This is great to know! And to watch out for in the future! If I can ditch QB and operate my business & accounting in one place I'm in! Do you have a projected date for this feature?


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Hopefully in the next 2 months, buffing out a lot of the existing features to make things smoother then moving forward again. Keep you updated.


----------



## teechimppro (Jun 19, 2014)

We are not out of business. We are doing better than ever. Nice try Print-avo. Try to show some ethics on your next deformation attempt.
Jobe T-Boss


----------



## teechimppro (Jun 19, 2014)

We are not out of business. We are doing better than ever. Nice try Printavo. Try to show some ethics on your next deformation attempt.
Jobe T-Boss


----------

